# Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels heads up



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

Just a heads up! went down to Asda to try and pick up some drying towels (Dissapointed that they weren't on offer!) Anyway noticed that Wonder wheels hot wheels 500ml was on sale for £3.49! Normal price is £7-£10 so a good bargain for those on a tight budget/bargain hunters! 

For those of you that don't know its similar to iron-x and Wolfs decoc in that it turns red when it reacts with iron. Like i said, good for those on a tight budget!

Joe


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

Popped down to Asda and they are all sold out now! Hope it was DW members that cleared it out!


----------



## adeel43 (Dec 17, 2008)

Can this be used on paintwork like Iron X?


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

I would say not if 'standard' wonder wheels is anything to go by. Its rather acidic as I found out when I splashed a very small amount in my eye :wall:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Yowfailed said:


> I would say not if 'standard' wonder wheels is anything to go by. Its rather acidic as I found out when I splashed a very small amount in my eye :wall:


Ouch!


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

My wife always says "No good being a bit of a dick unless you show it occasionally"  I try :thumb:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Yowfailed said:


> "No good being a bit of a dick unless you show it occasionally"  I try :thumb:


Just keep your your dick covered when using Wonder Wheels. Burnie-burnie :doublesho. :lol:.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Yowfailed said:


> I would say not if 'standard' wonder wheels is anything to go by. Its rather acidic as I found out when I splashed a very small amount in my eye :wall:


The Hot Wheels one isn't so bad


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Billy Lab sticks :thumb: Not seen those for a very long time. Bring back some horrid memories of when my youngest lad was diagnosed with kidney problems. All better now though :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

scratcher said:


> The Hot Wheels one isn't so bad


You tell em Scratcher, too many doubters to bargains out there


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

scratcher said:


> The Hot Wheels one isn't so bad


So should be ok on Diamond cut wheels then?


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

If they're not lacquered I'd test it on a little bit first, just in case


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

VenomUK said:


> So should be ok on Diamond cut wheels then?


Just remember caustic dissolves Aluminium. Test first!


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

scratcher said:


> If they're not lacquered I'd test it on a little bit first, just in case





type[r]+ said:


> Just remember caustic dissolves Aluminium. Test first!


They are lacquered but found some small chips that I'm filling this weekend.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

type[r]+ said:


> Just remember caustic dissolves Aluminium. Test first!





VenomUK said:


> They are lacquered but found some small chips that I'm filling this weekend.


The product is fine, just because some stores can afford to offer it at a reduced price does not suddenly make the product bad. Nobody is forcing anybody to use this product, there are plenty of alternatives that the user can adopt to use if they may feel uncomfortable with this.


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

Do the pH test again on it when it is reacting with the iron. Expect completely different result.

Good product though, stinks mind ya.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

MirfieldMat said:


> Do the pH test again on it when it is reacting with the iron. Expect completely different result.
> 
> Good product though, stinks mind ya.


I think Scratcher was demonstrating that the product is not the strong acid that some beleive


----------

